# Unreal Tournament LAN Play



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

First time posting under games!

Anyway, I just recently bought Unreal Tournament. I live in a college suite with a bunch of other guys who own the game and want to get in on the action. I set the game up for LAN, but when I look for games already playing in LAN there are none. I can create a game and then the rest of them can join it, but I can't find the ones other people have created. I can also see the populated servers. I know I'm connected in that I can get on the internet, but no games. Any ideas on what the problem might be?


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Firewall? You or they got one running?


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't believe they have a firewall running, I did through windows xp, but I believe I disabled it by going to network connections, properties of my ethernet card, advanced and unclicking the box that says protect my computer behind a firewall. It was a good thought though, I came to that idea as well.


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Can you get the IP for host? If you can, open the console and type, open 111.111.111.111, then hit enter. use the real IP instead of the 111.111.111.111


----------

